# The NewTrain Room project.



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Several years ago I decided to build a train layout in the basement. I had received a Lionel starter set when I was a kid and always loved it but never had a permanent layout. I thought I would get another set and run a couple of trains on a sheet of plywood in the basement. Several years later after countless hours on e-bay, craigslist, and anywhere else I could find trains I found myself with a collection of trains and a still partially finished layout. I would build, change my mind, add or move a section, and try to reuse what I already had until I had a large disjointed mess that I was just never happy with. I decided to start over and do it right (I hope). 
I have started with the room. It will be a smaller area than I had before but hopefully more organized. This started as an unfinished basement so I added a wall of shelves for trains, finished the ceiling, added lighting , and painted the walls. All of these were steps that I had skipped over the first time. Here are some pics of what I have so far.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...?attachmentid=294618&stc=1&d=1490189097189097


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice! Great shelves and a good backdrop in place early. That is very smart of you.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great start. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2017)

Really nice train room. What a great start to your new layout!!!!!!


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Lee, I am trying to learn from some of the mistakes I made the first time. That way I can learn more from whatever new mistakes I make. Reading your posts has helped inspire my shelving.
In another thread I was asked to detail some of the work so far. I started by adding 4 can lights to the ceiling and found the additional 4 light LED shelf lighting on the clearance Menards. I wish I had bought a couple more of those. The ability to aim them at specific areas is very nice. The ceiling was then dry walled and painted. The walls were painted flat white and I found the can of Blue in the "oops" section of paint for 5 bucks. I got lucky because I really liked the shade of blue once I saw it on the walls. Simple 2 x 4 shelving was built for the walls. I used 5" spacing between the shelves and that seems about right. 
I will be painting the floor next and then I can finally start building some tables.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Later today I will try to map out the room so I can put you all to work helping me with a track plan!
Randy


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job so far. Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, and I see you're taking a page from Lee's book, building the shelves right away!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Love the clouds. But I see one major mistake already…you only took half the basement.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent beginning. You have a nice space available.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

That's an impressive space, and I love what you have accomplished thus far. I'll be taking notes for my own formal layout. Just have to get the last child to college… !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2017)

You have a really nice space for a layout. I look forward to watching your layout come together.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Looks great*

rtmtgm;

Great looking train room. I especially like the clouds. One suggestion you may want to consider before building your tables. I'm assuming the railroad will be built against the blue sky walls. If so you might want to round off the inside corners where those walls join. This has been done using Masonite, Linoleum, plastic, and other curve able material. My backdrops are painted on a type of 4'x8' sheet, white, (fiberglass?) plastic I found at Home Depot. This stuff is strong, quite flexible and has a pebbled surface in front and is smooth on the back. The smooth side takes, and holds, latex house paint very well. Rounded corners do a lot to make the sky look more realistic, especially in photos.

Again great work so far, look forward to more photos of your progress!:appl:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Will you be moving the board to the corner of the room, or adding more surface to extend to the corner of the room ?
Dan


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=294697&stc=1&d=1490208508

this is a drawing of the room with the measurements. There needs to be a walkway around the steps to the laundry room and also in front of the shelves. That should leave about 13 x 11 with an extension at the bottom of the steps of 2 x 7.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=294721&stc=1&d=1490209808


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Very good start. Great clouds and color. Electricity - it appears limited. You are going to develop a track plan and when you decide where your command location will be located be certain you have adequate outlets available. It doesn't take a ton of juice, but I would suggest at least two 15 amp breakers being available.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the shelves. They look great. What type of wood did you use?


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome. Love seeing cool train rooms.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I wish my basement looked as nice. I want to paint a sky and clouds too. I like the shelves.:thumbsup:


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Great work and I am sure you will have a wonderful room when finished. I am truly envious of all that space.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. I will try to answer a couple of the questions.
The shelves are all just basic 2x4's with particle board backs. I cut grooves in the 2x4's for the trains to ride in. Several coats of gloss white to help cover the imperfections.

Yes, power will be addressed once the track plan is in place.

This is only about 25% of the total basement. I do have a plan for later expansion but I wanted to start with something manageable.

An important part of my track plan will be access. I don't want too many spots on the table that a difficult to reach.

The next step will be painting the floor.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I too am building a room for a layout, for flooring I am going to use carpet tiles.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I have made a little progress! Finished painting the floor and started the bench work. need to finish the table tops and add the pass thru bridge and I can put some track down!


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=302049&stc=1&d=1492399782


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

If you can understand my artwork this is the current track plan idea I am working with.
Randy


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=302065&stc=1&d=1492400395


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

The space looks great. It appears from your drawing that each square equals .5'. So, I assume the yard section is 21'X2' wide, the connector to the main table is 2' wide, the walkway is 2' wide and the main table is 13.5' X 6.5'. Is that accurate?

May I ask, what is the largest curve you plan on installing? Are you planning on installing switches anywhere beyond the Yard set-up? Will the upper loop connect with the lower loop? Do you want to be able to reverse the directions of your trains?


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

This is going to be a very nice layout that will provide many hours of enjoyment.

Bill


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking good. Interesting traces of the older layout there on the benchtop, soon to be under the foamboard: just like on my layout!.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

I am so jealous ! !:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Your making some nice progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

Please keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great!!


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! 

Lee, it is interesting you noticed the remnants of the old layout. That was 20 years ago with my oldest son and some HO trains. When I uncovered it this weekend I sent him a picture and he remembered every detail right down to the tin foil lake!

Wood, You are exactly right on the layout sizes, well done! 
The outer loop will be 072 , the inner probably 054. They are probably not going to connect to the upper but I have not worked it all out yet. Once I finish the table top and start laying out track I hope the issues all resolve themselves. It is much easier for me to think with actual track in my hands And of coarse any ideas or suggestions would be appreciate!!

Randy


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

rdmtgm said:


> It is much easier for me to think with actual track in my hands And of coarse any ideas or suggestions would be appreciate!!
> 
> Randy


I do understand that. Give me the space and I'll figure out how to fill it with track...  Some are quite good at using computer programs and have a plan all laid out before pounding the first nail. Part of this depends upon how you view your future activities on the layout. Are you a "modeler", an "operator", will your trains be traditional or scale. Do you plan to expand or will this be all the space you need? Is a couple of ovals just fine?

You have a great space made very nice by starting on the outside and working in. I wish I had finished the walls and ceilings way before I started.

For "modeling" a layout your set-up will work very well. You will able to run three consists independently and have lots of room to model towns and cities. If you want to "operate" trains you will want to find a way to reverse your trains and switch out to all of the layout. Keep posting and it will develop as you go.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow ..... nice!

A fresh beginning! looking great!


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

It's always a pleasure to see new things happening. Looking good!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

It looks great. Keep on keepin on...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Very nice Randy!! I just found this topic and will follow along. I am getting ready to start a layout in a room 130 sq ft.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks again for everyone's encouraging word. I really appreciate them. Just a simple warning to those following along, I don't always move very fast! I will try to post pics when I accomplish something worth showing . I am trying to spend a lot of time thinking ahead to get things right but sometimes I think slow and work slower

Randy


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Randy, the only time I moved fast was when I was a professional cook, other than that I take my time. Especially when it comes to my trains.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't move fast on a layout either Randy. Folks say I am very patient!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty in pink !!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=305618&stc=1&d=1493602594 

next step some shimming to get it all flat then paint it all BROWN.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I am having trouble in my head figuring out how to get the track on the pass through to clear when I lift it then line up when it is lowered. Does anyone have any ideas or pics of a completed one that they could direct me to?
Randy


----------



## JohnJr (Dec 2, 2015)

Randy,

The only way I was able to achieve this is either have the hinges on the top side of the layout in order to allow the track to clear, or have a lift-out. Its a small section and a lift-out my work although you will have to connect the electrical. I have both on my layout. The lift-out is not as bad as I thought it would be after I installed a permanent electrical plug.

Good Luck!

JohnJr


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking good, enjoy the build.

Bill


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

rdmtgm said:


> I am having trouble in my head figuring out how to get the track on the pass through to clear when I lift it then line up when it is lowered. Does anyone have any ideas or pics of a completed one that they could direct me to?
> Randy


OGR magazine has a series on building a layout. The April/May 2014 issue explains in detail how to make hinged sections (hinge up and drop down). JohnJr has it right. For a hinge up section, you have to have the hinge point above the top of the rails.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Johnjr and Lehigh, I was thinking along the lines of needing to move the hinges up on top the foam. I will give it a try and see how it goes.
Randy


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=312873&stc=1&d=1496113927

Finally starting to get some track down. Worked out the pass through I think. Went with a drop down instead of flip up. 
Randy


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

What a nice room you have there Randy!! Keep goin'...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

It looks good. I think I would try the drop down too if it was me.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

When you get to the track phase, you are really making progress. Won't be long before the trains will be running.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice!
Love the clouds!
Peter


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks all! I am starting to get excited to see some trains running. I have a test engine that I have been running every time I get a couple of sections of track down. I am not too sure it is necessary but it is more fun that way!
Randy


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Randy, By running a train after some additional track is added, will show any problems with what was added. If a problem pops up, it is easy to diagnose, with the smaller amounts of track added. So it's a dual advantage of checking the track work progress, and the fun of running a train on the "layout"?? It's about having fun, isn't it??


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

It's looking very good, Randy. Getting that first train running is a big step forward.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Great space and lots of room for long runs. Keep the pix comin' at any progress. It makes a lot of us want to get back to our layouts for a little more improvement!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Get that first loop done. Then you can sit back with the coffee mug and watch that RS3 run for a while.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=333129&stc=1&d=1501641678

I have not updated this in while but worked on putting in the second level over the weekend so I thought I would share some progress.
Randy


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

Upper level looks real good. Very nice work.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks good, Randy.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Upper level looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice job. Question though, is there a reason you left a gap in the support structure?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

NIce look to it. Thatupper loop is nicely arranged. I've done similar gaps by the way - usually add a thin metal brace below, in the interests of greater room for trains passing under.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice Randy. I want to do that, but I don't have the skill.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy you are making good progress. I like your track plan. Assume that you continue to test the track as you go. Any problems to date?


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. HighVoltage, Lee has it right, The girder bridge is going to fill the gap in the structure. I only wanted to see the bridge and not the thickness of the plywood where it crosses the tracks. Bill, I ran trains on the lower two tracks for about a week and had a few continuity issues. I added a couple of power drops to fix them. It took several attempts to get the pass through to work properly and I will probably still make some adjustments there. I have not yet put power to the upper loop. I hope to start on that this weekend. 
I would like to add one more level and then maybe start some scenic finishing. 
Randy


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...ntid=333705&stc=1&d=1501805780=1&d=1501805770

A couple more pics, the yard / industrial area and what will become a waterfall area into the river, the only scenery salvaged from the first layout.
Randy


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

rdmtgm said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...ntid=333705&stc=1&d=1501805780=1&d=1501805770
> 
> A couple more pics, the yard / industrial area and what will become a waterfall area into the river, the only scenery salvaged from the first layout.
> Randy


Looking good!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

rdmtgm said:


> ...HighVoltage, Lee has it right, The girder bridge is going to fill the gap in the structure. I only wanted to see the bridge and not the thickness of the plywood where it crosses the tracks...


Nice, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

The water scene is super nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

of course it looks nice, that Menards """" *ALASKA *"""

flat car / with Helicopter, is especially a nice addition


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Randy, it's coming along nicely. I like what you've done with the bridges.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

salt mine progress
more pics to come after I charge the phone


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=368345&stc=1&d=1510629531


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks great! The salt mine looks wonderful!

Tom


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

That is very impressive! Excellent job. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## Wisdomwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

Looks really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

Great work! Very original! I love it! :smilie_daumenpos:

Emile


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I think the salt mine scene is fantastic. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've never seen one modeled before. Keep those progress photos coming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

That's some really nice work. Salt mine is terrific and I like your rock formations. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, that's a *SALT MINE*!

Looking real good!


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I really want to thank all of you for the positive comments and encouragement!!! It is really appreciated and sure helps to keep me motivated. There is still such a long way to go as I have lots of crazy ideas, most of which I will probably never get to.
Here are a few more pics of the Salt mine, lots of area for detail work that will come with time. It sure has been fun. 
Also, I threw in a pic of the new Menards double bridge. That scene will be worked on later in the year.
Randy


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I really like the salt mine. Just remember no matter how much you do to your layout you are never truly finished.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I just got on Menards website to order some of the Morton hoppers and they are GONE.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Denny, I don't plan on ever being fully finished but hope to some day have it look close enough to being done to fool somebody
Randy


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

*"There is still such a long way to go as I have lots of crazy ideas"*

Randy, I encourage you to continue to explore your ideas for your new layout, no matter how crazy they may INITIALLY seem. Every morning at breakfast, Elizabeth and I discuss new ideas for the layout. This kind of brainstorming will lead to many super new innovations for our new layout.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement PTC, I will enjoy watching your progress and looking for ideas to "borrow". I guess if I'm going to indulge my crazy side it is time to start on the next phase: Magic Castle!! hope to have some pics of this before Christmas. (if it works)

Randy


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

rdmtgm said:


> I just got on Menards website to order some of the Morton hoppers and they are GONE.


Well that's not good, just as you were ready to populate the scene in the salt mine. Maybe check with Mark the Menards guy, see if he has any plans to bring it back.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is another update , got some more done on the rock walls and scratch built a bridge.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=387002&stc=1&d=1514501323


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It looks great rdmtgm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2017)

Very nice work. I like the way you are using the Menards lighted billboard. Very creative. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2017)

Rock walls are beautiful. Looking good.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. if you look at the upper right corner of the picture you will see the beginnings of the castle project. I will post some more pics of that this afternoon. I am probably getting ahead of myself again but I am stuck on what to do with the next level of track so I have been doing some scenery as I mull it over.
Randy


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing and inspiring work! I would love to see more detail on how you made your rock walls. I'm never happy with what I create as they don't look realistic


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is a look at the beginnings of my castle. Been on vacation alone this week so a lot of time for projecting.
Randy
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=387330&stc=1&d=1514577503


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2017)

Impressive start to the castle.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

rdmtgm said:


> Here is a look at the beginnings of my castle. Been on vacation alone this week so a lot of time for projecting.
> Randy
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=387330&stc=1&d=1514577503


I saw that in the background in one of your previous pics. Now it makes sense. Very well done.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks again. Todd, I will try to describe how I did the rock formations. These were plaster cast from woodland scenic molds. I bought 2 separate molds and then cast several of these ahead of time. The base was made by elevating the track on some plywood first, then I used some wire cloth to form a wall. This was covered in used dryer sheets covered in drywall mud. That formed the base for my rock formations. I then fit the plaster castings where I wanted the rock face. I would press on them until they broke to get around curves or just break pieces off to fit were I wanted. I tried to randomize them as much as I could so it did not look like the same rock over and over.
here are some picks but if anyone has any questions or ways I could describe this better just ask.
Thanks 
Randy
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...hmentid=387402&stc=1&d=1514597203d=1514597203


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...nt.php?attachmentid=387474&stc=1&d=1514598693


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/atta...id=387490&stc=1&d=1514598881tc=1&d=1514598881


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

The molds sure turn out great looking rock walls.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree!! That is impressive rock work and the paint/stain is perfect. Also your balance of height and depth is very good. Nice work.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Wood and PTC
This was the first time I have used the plaster molds and it was easy and I enjoyed it. It is also kind of slow, I could do a set of molds in the morning and then another at night so I had to keep after them. But slow fits my style.
Randy


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking scenery. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

You can also put them on "wet". Just fill them up with plaster, and, slap them on where needed. This way, you can (due to the flex of the mold) literally wrap them around corners, or, over inclines/slopes etc........

I think this was the original intent, and, the way most people use them.

I never thought of just pouring a bunch of pieces like that and attaching them afterwards. Good idea, always nice to have different approaches......

Your layout is looking great......


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice work. I'm anxious to see more of the castle.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Denny and Pat.
I too am anxious to see how the castle turns out It's fun trying something different but I won't know if I really like it till I am done.
Randy


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow I did not realize how long it had been since I updated this. I guess that is because the progress has been very slow. It seems like it took a long time to figure out how I wanted to do the upper(third ) level but I finally came up with a plan that I like. I will show some pics of the progress. The third level is currently on a table in the work room. My son was supposed to come over and help me carry it over to the main table tonight but instead he went and (his wife) had a baby! Their first and our Grandchild #6
Randy


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/att...ttachmentid=484514&stc=1&d=154959035949590359


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/att...p?attachmentid=484522&stc=1&d=154959100591005


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

VEry cool. The multi-level tracks are a gret way to get more track and action in there. They look nicely laid out.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/att....php?attachmentid=484526&stc=1&d=154959109090


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

To try and explain the pics I started with a shot of the developing skyline. Then the main table showing where the upper track will sit. Finally a few shots of the upper table as it progresses. The pond will line up with a waterfall into a river eventually.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

That is cool. Super nice. Very interesting! Nice job.
Congrats on the new grandchild Pops...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Layout looks good. Congratulations on your grandchild.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2019)

First, congratulations on your new grandchild.

Your progress on your layout is terrific. So nice to see progress photos for our members layout builds. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations on the grandchild. The layout looks good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous layout!

And ... fabulous news about Grandchild #6. Congrats!!!

TJ


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I really started building a permanent layout around the time my first grandson was born. He is ten now. I started and stopped several different layouts until finally settling on this one. I feel like I am finally getting close to having it the way I want it. Maybe I will be done before the first great grandchild shows up.
Randy


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Moved the third level to its place on the layout. The big task now is to blend it all together. 
Randy


https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=484942&stc=1&d=1549857232


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good Randy. Can't wait until you have it running.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks good, Randy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Randy that is one cool layout! Great work. I want to see more of your castle as well. Let the imagination loose.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Your photo shows wonderful progress. Good job.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy you are making great progress. Can’t wait to see some trains run!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2019)

Randy, your layout looks great. You may making be slow progress but you're doing really nice work.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments and encouragement everyone. The next step is to get the wiring done for the upper level. I am not a fan of wiring at all but I guess I cant have electric trains without wires. Once that is finished I will start detailing individual sections. I expect progress to slow for a while but will try to keep you all updated when I get something accomplished. And Please everyone keep post all the wonderful pics you do on this forum. I need plenty of inspiration and ideas to steal.

Randy


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Great looking layout keep posting:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

